# VHS-Video mit TV-Karte "rippen"



## NoF@te (9. April 2002)

Hi!
Ich hab da mal ne Frage... 

Ich hab hier zu hause ein einige alte VHS - Kasetten, die unbedingt vorm "Zerfall" gerettet werden müssen.
Nun hab ich aber keine TV-Karte mit Video-Eingang, wollte mir diese aber notfalls bei ebay besorgen.

Nun meine Frage...wer hat damit erfahrung?...welche TV Karte und welche software zum "rippen" ist gut geignet?
Wieviel Speicherplatz "frisst" in etwa so ein "rip" (weil ich mir die filme dann auf cd brennen will)?

Achso hab' ich vergessen.....an den Video-In sollte nach Möglichkeit ein Antennenkabel (coax?) passen.

Vielen Dank!

Gr33tz & mor3
NoF@te


----------



## Vitalis (9. April 2002)

Du kannst unter Umständen auch mit einer normalen TV-Karte VHS-Kassetten digitalisieren. Es kommt nur darauf an welches Format Du haben willst usw. usw.. es gab mal einige gute Artikel in der ct' zu diesem Thema.


----------



## goela (9. April 2002)

Zum Rippen kannst Du VirtualDub nehmen. Es gibt für VirtualDub auch spezielle Filter, damit Du das Rauschen, Farbkorrekturen und andere Störungen die bei gerippten Videos anwenden kannst.
Ich glaube es gibt sogar einen speziellen Filter der für VHS Material ausgelegt ist.

Einen Workshop findest Du unter:
http://www.nickles.de/artikel/html/227.php3


----------



## NoF@te (9. April 2002)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Naja jetzt hab ich ja nur noch ein problem....das ist meine 300mhz Möhre *g*

naja mal sehen..wenn nicht müssen die videos noch bis zum nächsten aufrüsten warten....

Gr33tz & mor3
NoF@te


----------



## goela (10. April 2002)

Da kann ich Dich beruhigen! 300MHz Proz ist nicht der Flaschenhals. Wichtig ist die Schreib- und Lesegeschwindigkeit Deiner Festplatte. Ich habe Videoschnitt und grappen mit einem 350MHz AMD Prozessor getätigt, bevor ich einen neue schnelleren Rechner zugelegt habe.

Deine Platte sollte min. 5MB/s Schreiben können. Für den Fall dass Du nicht weisst, wie schnell Deine Platte ist.

Hier unter:
http://www.rekeo.it/isroot/REKEO/supporto/canopus/html/download/utils.htm

Findest Du das Programm rextest.exe zum Downloaden. Mit dem kannst Du die Schreib-, Lesegeschwindigkeit Deiner Platte ermitteln.


----------



## momohk (11. April 2002)

Das würde ich so nicht sagen, denn wenn du einen schnellen proz hast, kannst du direkt höher komprimieren und dann wird die plattengeschwindigkeit zweitrangig.

Ich kann z.B. mit meiner kiste fulscreen PAL mit divx5.0 bei 1-Pass quality based capturen.

Das spart späteres umrechnen ....

Gruessle

Momo


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

Mag schon sein, dass mit einem schnelleren Prozessor die Schreibgeschwindigkeit der Platte zweitrangig wird! Aber hier stellt er die Frage wie es auf seinem System mit 300MHz aussieht! Es geht nicht darum was er braucht, sondern was mit seinem System geht!
Ausserdem behaupte ich, dass ohne vorheriges einsetzen von Filtern (den hier geht es um alte VHS-Bänder) in VirtualDub kein qualitativ gutes Ergebnis gibt -> Daten sollen also unkomprimiert vorliegen!


----------



## momohk (11. April 2002)

Ähm, unkomprimiert ?

Was für ne platte willst denn dan dran hängen ?

Ohne kompression geht nix beim capturen, oder du nimmst in 80x80 auf.

Ich würde an seiner stelle versuchen, eine kompressionsrate auszuwählen, die seinem proz ca. 80-90% auslastung beschehrt.

Was für ein codec ist eher geschmackssache.
Du könntest es mit einem lossless (huffyuff /PIC) versuche oder einen mjpg (PIC), oder aber einen mpeg4 (divx) nehemen.

Alle haben so ihr vor und nachteile.

Aber ich denke bei "alten" vhs bändern ist das eh nicht so richtig wichtig.

Daher würde ich zu divx tendieren, da es die besten kompressionsraten bei guter qualität bietet.

Die filter bringen auch nur bedingt etwas, denn sei können das signal auch nicht besser machen, sondern nur die "auffälligkeiten" reduzieren.

Also achte darauf, daß du ein bestmögliches signal bekommst, evtl. recorderkopf reinigen, oder dir einen "besseren" player von nem kumpel ausleihen.

Bedenke auch, daß viele "billigen" tvkarten nur mono sind.

Als auflösung würde ich 320x240 nehmen, da vhs ja auch nur halb pal hat.


Hope that helps.

Gruessle

Momo


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

Leider ist es richtig, dass man aus schlechtem Material kein gutes Material "zaubern" kann!
Aber lässt sich durch diverse Filter das Rauschen verringern, durch Farbkorrektur das Bild aufbessern. Also ein Nachbearbeiten nach dem "capturen" ist unabdingbar bevor man es als DIVX komprimiert!


----------



## NoF@te (11. April 2002)

Vielen Dank für eure heisse Diskusion 

...ich werd' mal sehen was sich am besten machen lässt.....wenn da mein system nicht mitspielen sollte, müssen sich die VHS-Bänder halt noch ein halbes jahr bis zur aufrüstung halten *hoff* 

Werd mich an eure Ratschläge halten....

bis dahin.....

Gr33tz & mor3
NoF@te


----------



## galdasc (25. April 2002)

hi

zu virtual dub:
ich hab da voll des problem mit dem programm. wenn ich aufnehmen will, ist der ton bei mir immer ziehmlich dumpf. die video qualität ist in ordnung, aber halt der sound...

naja, vielleicht hat jemand n tip des prob zu beseitigen.

thx

-/cu\-


----------



## momohk (25. April 2002)

Was hast du denn für eine rechnerkonfiguratioen ?

gruessle

Momo


----------



## goela (25. April 2002)

Hast Du schon mal Deine Audioeinstellung in VirtualDub geprüft?


----------



## redbuttler (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo , was ich dir als Programm für das digitalisieren deiner VHS-Kasseten vorschlagen würde ist der Video CD-Brenner von Data Becker. Ich hab ihn mir selbst gekauft und hab sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Kannst mit ihm die Formate MPEG-1; MPEG2 und MPEG3 rippen. Ich selbst hab meine TV-Karte mit einem S-Video Kabel mit dem TV verbunden.


----------

